# iVIEW-754TPC



## i856_5289 (May 9, 2013)

How can I do a factory reset on a iview-754tpc ? Windows 7 professional operating system.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you figured out how to install/run Windows 7 on that inexpensive Android tablet don't even think about a factory reset. I'm sure you can sell it for enough to buy two or three new ones and have money left over.


----------



## TootieFruitie (May 14, 2013)

i856_5289 said:


> How can I do a factory reset on a iview-754tpc ? Windows 7 professional operating system.


----------

